# Aponogeton crispus 'Red' flower



## George Farmer (30 May 2011)

I came home from a week away to a nice surprise.  The Aponogeton had flowered in my 240 litre jungle.

Except submerse Anubias barteri, this is the only flowering I've had, so I was quite chuffed!


Aponogeton crispus 'Red' flower by George Farmer, on Flickr


Aponogeton crispus 'Red' flower by George Farmer, on Flickr


Aponogeton crispus 'Red' flower by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## flygja (30 May 2011)

*Re: Echinodorus 'Rubin' flower*

To me, flowering plants is like breeding fish. Finding out that my plants flowered is just as satisfying as successfully (or accidentally  ) breeding something. Good going there!


----------



## George Farmer (30 May 2011)

*Re: Echinodorus 'Rubin' flower*

Thanks! 

Ironically the CO2 had accidentally stopped in my absence, so I wonder if that triggered the flowering?


----------



## greenjar (30 May 2011)

*Re: Echinodorus 'Rubin' flower*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The Echinodorus 'Rubin' had flowered in my 240 litre jungle.



Hi George. Well done and great pics as always.  Does the flower give off a strong scent of any sort?


----------



## George Farmer (30 May 2011)

*Re: Echinodorus 'Rubin' flower*



			
				greenjar said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  No odour.


----------



## niru (30 May 2011)

*Re: Echinodorus 'Rubin' flower*

Hey George

that looks beautifully delicate! Very nice picture as well. The third pic petal pattern of an individual flower reminds of a small wild white orchid.. perhaps inviting bees for pollination.

I fear that the no supply of CO2 (extra) information could trigger a race in that direction for flower breeders now on 

cheers
niru


----------



## Gfish (30 May 2011)

*Echinodorus 'Rubin' flower*

Very interesting! Nice pics George and it is great to see such a lovely, large plant flower. 
I have noticed that growth of a plant can vary dramatically as I move them between the 3 different tanks I have at home. 
My feelings are that CO2 without doubt has the most dramatic effects on plant growth, but I've noticed that with slower growth a plant can look amazing! It's almost like were forcing them to do what they'd rather not, by giving a CO2 and nutrient rich environment. 

I've also come to the conclusion that with slower growing, it's best in a tank that's under filtered rather than over filtered. In other words, the ammonia cycle is slowed down so plants have access to ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, be that only in small amounts still.
Not talking about flow here, just the amount of media used I guess, so biological filtering is much slower than running an oversized external canister on a small tank.

Maybe the drop in CO2 in your tanks water made this plant reach into the atmosphere to find what it's grown accustomed to, the higher levels of CO2.

An interesting thing, that I'm sure will have the extremely knowledgeable ones chipping in on  
Nice one!

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## George Farmer (30 May 2011)

I've just discovered that this is a flower from my A. crispus - not E. 'Rubin'.  I never bothered to trace the flower stalk - "assume" makes an "ass" out of "u" and "me"...   

Thanks to Bully, an admin over on the PFK forum.

[BIT EMBARRASSED]...


----------



## Garuf (30 May 2011)

I was about to correct you, too quick!


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I was about to correct you, too quick!



Yeah, echinodorus flowers are different from these, much more beautiful and dainty. 

However flowers on a tank are stunning, an a sign that the plant has everything needed to be healthy enough to send a flower up, all that costs nutrients that the plant obviously has in large supply.

I think that is an achievement to have flowers on tank.  well done George!


.


----------

